# ¿Donde está la moderación de SSC Venezuela?



## EloyBr

Siento que esto está demasiado descuidado, hay usuarios que están inundando varios temas con demasiado SPAM, se hacen reportes y Nadie Dice Nada, se envían mensajes directos y Nadie Responde Nada...

Parece que la moderación necesita ser Actualizada o deberían incluirse nuevos integrantes a este equipo... 

Escribo esto por aquí a ver si algún moderador lo lee, lo borra y se ponen las pilas.

Saludos.


----------



## Wauc

Concuerdo completamente, no puede ser que se estén llevando a cabo debates de x cosa y lleguen usuarios a hablar de las caraotas y el eclipse lunar.


----------



## Kenni

Amigos y amigas-

Si tienen alguna inquietud sobre el _staff_, por favor dirigirse a su servidor por MP.

Saludos.


----------

